# Trafalgar Towers/Trfalgar Executive



## Wilfie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi,

Has anyone heard of nTrafalgar Twowers or Trafalgar Executive? Apparently it ios ion or near International City. My company will be providing an apartment there for a couple of months until I find a more permanent place to live and I wondering what it was like for location and amenities.

Thanks


----------



## Sandra D (Jul 29, 2008)

It's a CBD (Central Business District) building in International City. These are the high rise buildings in the centre of International City. Please see my other IC post regarding amenities etc.


----------



## Wilfie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Sandra,

Thanks for the info - much appreciated. It is good to get a more measured view. With all the negative comments I was wondering whether moving to Dubai was a good decision! You do have to wonder why some of the people are still there if they hate it so much.

Thanks again.



Sandra D said:


> It's a CBD (Central Business District) building in International City. These are the high rise buildings in the centre of International City. Please see my other IC post regarding amenities etc.


----------

